# An easy way to remove Tecumseh head bolts!



## SteelyTim (Nov 14, 2014)

Had to remove a recoil cover on a Tecumseh, and I've found that when they're really rusted from a machine that was left outdoors or spent a lot of time in the snow, the chances of snapping the heads off the bolts are 50/50. 

Well! I just tried something that worked great!!!

First, I soaked the heads with PB Blaster for about a day and a half, shooting it every once in a while. Then, I put a socket on the bolt and used my air chisel with a pointed tip, and hit the bolt with the air chisel through the socket to loosen up the rust bond on the bolt. The socket keeps the point on the chisel square on the bolt head preventing it from walking and damaging the bolt head or anything else.

Much to my delight, the bolts walked right out with a socket wrench! As soon as I got them a bit loose, I was able to undo them with my fingers  .


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Useful knowledge to have. I have had good luck tapping my ratchet with a rubber hammer. So far none have broken.


----------



## Sid (Jan 31, 2014)

Rapping, PB, and or heat are the tools of hope, and almost always successful.
Sid


----------



## cdestuck (Jan 20, 2013)

I have found in the past when workin on old rusty stuff, after a good shot of Kroil, the next important thing are some good raps with a hammer rt on the heads to knock loose from rust


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i did the same thing to my 81's exhaust manifold when i 1st took them off. spray them with penitrating oil and then tap on them with a hammer. i did that for a week or 2 before i tried taking them off. they ended up coming off nice and easy. for something as old as they were i didn't expect it to go so smooth. sometimes if i have to get serious i will crack out the acetone and ATF


----------



## pweerc (May 4, 2014)

Hello all,
Another way that I use for head/exhaust bolts is to spray generously,let soak, then put socket on and usually the bolts break free. However, be very carefull as you are loosening them as the rust/dust inside will bind the bolt. Some times you think it is coming out but the bolt is twisting,then breakes off. When loosening and you feel resistance,just reverse untill resistance is felt then switch back until resistance is felt again and put a "bit'' more pressure.Slowly keep doing this. In essance rocking the bolt back and forth. This takes a bit of time but I would rather deal with that than a broken bolt. On youtube a very great resourse is a pleasent guy -doneyboy73- that shows how to do it on exhaust bolts. He shows what happens when air tools are used,not good. Also remember to clean out the hole and anti sieze compound is a good friend


----------

